# HPA Motorsports - Year End Sale



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

*HPA Motorsports - Year End Specials*

As 2007 draws to close and we gear up for our Christmas closure from December 21st to January 3rd, we look back and reflect on the numerous changes and challenges that were seen throughout the industry. This past year HPA had the pleasure of welcoming many new FT-Series turbo owners into our family, and meeting them at events across the continent. We tackled several unique project cars, brought to market some new exciting products (Club Sport Roll Bar, CVP Intake Manifold, etc), and launched our diagnostics tool division; VAD. 
Global currency shifts and material costs have been taking a toll on product prices, and it is forecasted that they will continue to do so in the New Year as the European manufactures release their revised cost structures that will further factor for the fallen currency values etc. Having already received notice from many of our sub suppliers that we will be facing further cost increases to our entire program as early as January 15th we have put together a selection of year end clearance specials that will offer up the opportunity to capture that elusive accessory at historical prices that were prior to the initial currency tumble. 

* Special Pricing in Effect until December 19, 2007
* Prices valid within North America, all foreign inquires must inquire for price.
*Some selections are limited in QTY at the listed prices and will be offered on a first come basis. In stock items will ship out the next business day.
*For select items, take advantage of our Paypal order processing to insure your order gets in early.
All on sales products along with available Paypal options can be found on our website @
http://www.hpamotorsports.com
Or contact us: Tel 604-598-8520 
Email [email protected]


FT Series Single Turbo Upgrade Packages








As a special treat to all of our existing FT-Series Owners, we are offering a 20% discount on all Upgrade Packages: 
Upgrade from FT360 to FT400: Regular Price $5,500 Year End Special: $4,400
Upgrade from FT400 to FT450: Regular Price $5,100 Year End Special: $4,080
Haldex Controllers








Take advantage of these special prices while they last! Quantities are Limited. 
Gen 1 Competition Haldex Controller: Regular Price $999 Year End Special: $849
Gen 2 Switchable Haldex Controller: Regular Price $1069 Year End Special: $908

Short Throw Shifters








Our famous 2-position adjustable short throw shifter makes a great Christmas gift. Special Pricing is limited to quantities in-stock. 
Mk4/Mk5 6-speed shifter: Regular Price $150 Year End Special: $130 Bonus! Free shipping to Canada or Continental USA
SHS Suspension








A limited quantity of our popular SHS suspension kits are available at this very special pricing... (we'd rather sell it, than count it! ) 
Mk4 R32, Gen1 TT SHS Coilovers: Regular Price $1095 Year End Special: $949 including shipping to Canada or Continental USA
Mk5 Golf/Jetta, Gen2 TT/A3 SHS Coilovers: Regular Price $1095 Year End Special: $949 including shipping to Canada or Continental USA
Mk4 Golf/Jetta 2WD Launch Shocks: Regular Price $675 Year End Special: $449 including shipping to Canada or Continental USA
Mk4 R32 / Audi TT AWD Launch Shocks: Regular Price $950 Year End Special: $699 including shipping to Canada or Continental USA

KW Coilover Suspension








Big Savings on KW's world renowned coilover suspension kits! 
All Variant 1, 2, or 3 Coilovers: Year End Special: TOO LOW TO ADVERTISE! Please call or email for pricing
Bonus!with FREE drop shipping to Canada or Continental USA

Club Sport Roll Bar








What better time than winter to prep your weekend warrior for the spring track days? A limited quantity of our popular bolt-in Roll bar for Mk4 Golf chassis are now available at the original introductory price. 
Club Sport Roll Bar, Mk4 Golf: Regular Price: $1299 Year End Special: $1025

Versatile Automotive Diagnostics








The Palm TX bundle includes a top of the line PDA packaged with our powerful VAD Mobile suite; perfect for the enthusiast on the go! 
Available while supplies last. 
VAD Mobile/Palm TX: Regular Price $689 Year End Special: $579
Warm regards, 



_Modified by [email protected] at 10:53 AM 12-17-2007_


----------

